# Trebuchet 4 Prime



## Kejar31

I went ahead and compiled CM9's Trebuchet Launcher to work with within the Prime. You will need to put this in the /system/app folder and give it proper rights.. Otherwise it will error out while trying to add widgets
BTW I have removed all the wallpapers and non-working preferences from this release.

Enjoy

Trebuchet4Prime


----------



## Montalbert

Thanks for this.. Will try it out latef

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## mrchambo

kejar31,

Will this work on the Transformer Not Prime?

jc


----------



## adamthecashew

mrchambo said:


> kejar31,
> 
> Will this work on the Transformer Not Prime?
> 
> jc


you totally forgot this


----------



## cordell507

mrchambo said:


> kejar31,
> 
> Will this work on the Transformer Not Prime?
> 
> jc


Trebuchet only works on ICS


----------



## wera750

Can't wait for some Gummy goodness on the prime

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Vypor

Would someone mind posting a screenshot from using this? I'm curious to try different launchers but so far I've been fine with stock ics launcher

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewlyle09

Love this Launcher! can't wait for more!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## newellj79

Two questions. How do you access the settings menu for the launcher. And chmod ??? to change to the proper permissions? Thanks.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

How is the app here different from the official one? I'm using the one I got from XDA and it's working just fine.

Sent from my ROOTED Transformer Prime


----------

